# buck age for meat??



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I know nothing about meat goats so here's my question: how old is too old to butcher a male goat? I have a buck that is going to be 3 this December..how would his meat taste? Is that too old to butcher a breeding buck? I don't know if I can really do it, but if he doesn't sell this month I am considering alternatives. My husband doesn't get along with this goat at all. The goat grew horns even though he was disbudded 3 times by the original owner & he definately knows how to use his horns.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

If he's an intact buck the meat maybe tainted with his stench is what I heard.No first hand experience though.The meat most likely will be tough.We are planning to butcher our first goat in January with our wethers being 6 months old.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We havent done any older than 6-8 mos but will be doing a yr & a half yr old. He will be half ground & half brats.
If the meat IS too strong we'll have plenty dog food.

But if he's tough you just put him in the crock pot :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... that 6-8 mos is the best time.... :thumb: 

I haven't ever done one... that old either....as the risk of the stink... may be in the meat..... but... as mentioned makes great dog food......if it doesn't taste good.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

I was just talking to a more experienced breeder about this. She said wait till spring/summer when they aren't in rut so they meat isn't as strong. She said that they could be a little stringy so mabye crock pot?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

A lady called yesterday & said she's putting a deposit in the mail for him today--hurray! 
Thanks to everyone for your input though!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A lady called yesterday & said she's putting a deposit in the mail for him today--hurray!
> Thanks to everyone for your input though!!!


 that is wonderful and you are very welcome.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

